# WOW läst sich nur noch im Fenstermodus VOLLBILD flüssig spielen



## friedel1503 (10. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen... ich hab ein problem das mich echt nerven kostest. und zwar hab ich mir nen neuen pc gegönnt und bin damit von winXP auf win7 64bit umgestiegen. hab mich vorher erkundigt um sich die neuinstallation zu ersparen einfach den gesamten wow ordner einfach in das neue windows kopiren kann. was ich dann auch gemacht hab und was auch alles wunderbar funktioniert hat. aber mir ist dann aufgefallen, wenn ich im normalen vollbild modus spiele(was vorher auf xp wunderbar ging) aufeinmal zb wenn ich mich mit meinen char drehe das bild in der oberen hälfte verschwommen ist bzw es flackert. iss nur komisch das das nur im volbildmodus ist, wenn ich aber dann auf fenstermodus vollbild umstelle alles wieder wunderbar läuft. hatte dann auch schon alle addons deakt., charche gelöscht und repair.exe drüberlaufen lassen was aber alles nichts gebracht hat. dacht mir dann installierst wow einfach mal neu aber wieder der gleiche fehler. im vollbildmodus flackerts und ruckelts und im fenstermodus vollbild läufts normal.

hat jemand von euch schonmal so einen fehler gehabt??? im übrigen auch alle treiber und so sind auf dem neusten stand.

mein system:

gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H mainboard
amd phenom 2 x4 4x3,4 ghz
2x 2048 ddr3 ram
1000gb hdd
ati hd5970 2048mb ddr5
23 zoll lg monitor(W2361V)
windows 7 home 64 bit

und was mir noch aufgefallen ist bei battlefield bad company 2 iss das problem auch, aber es lässt sich damit beheben indem ich das spiel starte die auflösung verstelle und dann wieder auf die zurück mit der ich das spiel gestarte habe.

ich hoff ihr könnt das verstehn was ich ich geschrieben hab iss irgendwie schwer den fehler zu beschreiben weil sowas hatte ich noch nie. bessers system und nichts haut mehr hin^^

thx schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Caps-lock (10. November 2010)

Hast du schonmal versucht Crossfire abzustellen und das System nur mit einer Graka zu betreiben?


----------



## friedel1503 (10. November 2010)

gute frage^^ nee hab ich noch nicht....wo kann man das ?


----------



## Arosk (10. November 2010)

im Bios, ich reporte mal den Thread im WoW Forum ^^


----------



## Ångela (12. November 2010)

Also zum Teil mag es daran liegen, das Anwednungen unter Win7 in den meisten Fällen beim Vollbildmodus erhöhte Rechte brauchen, als wenn sie im Fenstermodus laufen.

Zum anderen, ich bezieh mich mal auf den doppelten Thread, ist das mit den *32 normal, wenn du Win7 64-bit instaliert hast.

Eigentlich kannst du nur folgendes machen: den Launcher mit Adminrechten starten, so du diesen normal aufrufst, oder, wie bei mir, die WoW.exe direkt mit Adminrechten.

Normalerweise läuft WoW auch ohne das, aber dann kannst du wenigstens wieder eine mögliche Ursache  ausschließen.



Welche Auflösung hast du denn für Win7 eingestellt und welche ingame ?

Normalerweise sollte die Grafikkarte problemlos umschalten, aber je nach Treiberversion haut das manchmal nicht so richtig hin, daher auch auf jeden Fall den neuesten Catalyst installieren.


----------



## friedel1503 (14. November 2010)

hab ich alles schon probiert mit adminrechten und so.. hab auch die gleiche auflösung so wie ich auch ingame hab.....1920x1080... selbst wenn ich die auflösung ingame runterschraub iss es nich anders.
es ist halt komisch das das problem nur machmal auftritt(vorallem in den alten hauptstädten... in dala und nordend tritt es fast garnich auf) und dabei der obere teil des bilds flackert bzw ruckelt.
habs grad auch nochmal neu inst und ohen addons und so gestartet aber keine besesserung.


----------



## Baela (24. September 2011)

Hi,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Kann man die Auflösung im Vollbild (Fenster) nicht ändern wie im Vollbildmodus? Mir ist das alles einfach wresentlich zu klein. Und da wohl mein Spiel in diesem Modus besser läuft ... Naja, wäre toll, wenn ich eine Antwort bekäme.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

LG Baela


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2011)

Dir ist klar was Fentsermodus bedeutet? Ändere deine Desktopauflösung.


----------



## Baela (24. September 2011)

Nein, wusste ich nicht, da ich das nie brauchte. Nun hab ich wieder was dazu gelernt.

Man lernt eben niemals aus. :-)

Danke


----------



## Arosk (24. September 2011)

Das Spiel läuft nicht im Fenstermodus besser, Fenstermodus frisst mehr RAM und Leistung allgemein. Vollbild ist immmer die bessere Wahl wenn man Performance Probleme hat.

Ein Wunder das jemand die Suchfunktion benutzt hat


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2011)

Unterschied habe ich ehrlich nie bemerkt, der wird nicht allzu groß sein 

Aber es ist vor allem viel praktischer.


----------



## wronny (27. September 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft nicht im Fenstermodus besser, Fenstermodus frisst mehr RAM und Leistung allgemein. Vollbild ist immmer die bessere Wahl wenn man Performance Probleme hat.


Die bessere Leistung des Vollbild-Modus geht aber in der Regel auf Kosten des schnellen Fensterwechsels via Alt-Tab. Wenn man Performance-Probleme hat, kann man auf diesen Komfort wahrscheinlich verzichten. (Ich nicht!)



> Ein Wunder das jemand die Suchfunktion benutzt hat



Hat der Thread, den man ausgegraben hat, ein bestimmtes Alter überschritten, bekommt man häufig erst mal "Leichenschänder" entgegen geworfen, obwohl die Frage noch oder erneut Aktualität besitzt und im bestehenden Thread meist nicht vollständig geklärt wurde. Erstellt man einen neuen Thread, kommen sofort dubiose Persönlichkeiten daher, die sich erinnern, dass es "vor kurzem" (sehr dehnbarer Begriff) einen Thread zu dem Thema gab. Von diesen wird man mehr oder minder freundlich auf die Suchfunktion hingewiesen. Da bekommt man manchmal das Gefühl, dass man es eigentlich nur falsch machen kann. Schön, dass es noch Personen gibt, die sich darüber freuen können, dass andere Foren-Nutzer die Suche nutzen.


----------

